# MK2 vr6 swap issues HELP



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok I am finishing up a VR swap and the swap went great but we go to turn the key and the dash lights came on but no start not even a small crank nothing so after redoing the wiring twice I found out from the previous owner of the car that the car had a bad ignition switch so I wired up a push button and now I have a starter but no fire so I sprayed some starting fluid in and the car fired up but when the starting fluid burned off no run so I have spark. Next I checked the fuel pump and it primed but nothing more after that so I wired the pump to a switch now I have a nice 20ft fuel canon still no run so I pulled of the return line from the fuel rail and another 20ft canon so no clogs in the fuel system I checked the injectors with a wire tester and all wires are hot with the igniton on and cold with it off so I am lost and help would be apreacated


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: MK2 vr6 swap issues HELP (I...)*

your on the right track but you need to crank the car to see if you have injection pluse. BTW what year car and motor??????


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

post in the a2 vr6 faq.


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

I am getting no ingnition pulse and the motor and ecu is out of a corrado and the wiring harness is out of a 93 passat and the car is an 89 jetta the motor ran before it was pulled out of a mk2 gti that had been swaped the gti has cancer in the floor and roof but the wiring harness was butchered so I went to a junk yard and pulled a harness from a passat


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: MK2 vr6 swap issues HELP (brian500)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brian500* »_your on the right track but you need to crank the car to see if you have injection pluse. BTW what year car and motor??????

if you were asking about the car before the swap it was a 89 jetta 8v


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: MK2 vr6 swap issues HELP (I...)*

go over your wiring and use this site to help you out
http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/CE2.html


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

I used that site and did it again an I still can't get the injectors to fire someone has to have had this issue


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (I...)*

dude its a bitch theres sooo many things that can be wrong first of all i would start with a different ecu if you can get your hands on a ecu also the blue sensor on the thermo housing controls injection pluse timing try thoses first


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

the ecu is good the fuel pump is doing the split second prime but the injector arent fireing and they are new as well as the fuel pump and the fuel rail and the regulator and the blue sensor is pluged


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

Trying to get to waterfest bump


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (I...)*

obd1 or 2???????????


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

Obd 1


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok didn't makeit to waterfest well at least the car wanna make it to h2o bump need to make this happen


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (I...)*

can you post pics of the fuse box and wiring ETC


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (brian500)*

is the car switch over to CE2??????


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

The car is already ce2


----------



## RyanRaddo (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (I...)*

i had the same issue, it was the z1 wire the one that jumps back into the box than it fired right up, i had it in the wrong spot originally than i looked in my bentley and found the correct wiring for fuel injection in the ce2 box, and it turned out to be z1.


_Modified by RyanRaddo at 4:56 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

Do you have a pic of the z1 wire on the obd1 harness because every wiring diagram I find says it is open on the obd1 but a red wire with a yellow conector on obd2 is there


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (I...)*

its open on a obd1 thats right just post of the fuse box front and rear


----------



## mkdeucevr6 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (brian500)*

here is the fuse box front and rear and some under the hood pics of the car im the owner.






























old fuse box from previous mk2 vr ran the exact engine and ecu in my gti.


----------



## mkdeucevr6 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (mkdeucevr6)*

sorry heres under the hood if it helps


----------



## mkdeucevr6 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (mkdeucevr6)*


----------



## mkdeucevr6 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crubb3d Rymz* »_post in the a2 vr6 faq.

thanks for the help. very insightful. If you cant say anything intelegent dont say anything at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif take it your bought not built


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

Pics are up


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (I...)*

which pic is the one in the car right now???????


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (brian500)*

First, the corrado ecu is designed to work with a corrado 6 wire MAf, not the passat 4 wire. Second, your car didor didn't your car fire with the starting fluid?? if your not getting a crank signal, it will prime but won't fuel or spark there afterwards. third, you cluster still not working? Check to see if e2 -> d8 jumper is made. fourth, if the cluster is on but dim or the gauges are bouncing around, check that there is continuity to the grounds at the back of the intake manifold. The ecu, and gauges ground there. They do go thru the 42 pin connector so make sure those pins are tight, and clean. that causes many a problems in swaps.


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

The car fired up on starting fluid so I have spark just no fuel so crank sensor is good all the pics are what's in the car now except the fuse box that all the conectors are cut


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

i replaced the wire harness with a wire harness and ecu out of the same car and the crank censor, cam censor, fuel injectors and checked all the grounds and still same issue but now the parking lights are stuck on any time the battery is pluged in any ideas? and the car still fires up on starting fluid so i still have spark


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

Tryin to get to vag fair bump


----------



## Dubbed95 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: (I...)*

Try another fuse panel. The one you have sounds like its bad. random electrical anomalies like the ones your showing tend to lead in that direction. I've had a few panels that have gone bad and certain things like the blinkers, cruise, or one window will not work, brake light on the dash would stay lit but dim, others would allow everything in the car electrically to work but the engine wouldn't start or run. ect.ect... Put in a know working good one.


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (Dubbed95)*

the injectors are not plusing as you know just check relays check the injector grounds etc


----------



## I... (Oct 8, 2007)

Checked all grounds and thay can't get any cleaner I put a known good fuse box in and all relays and fuses are brand new still have no ground pulse and tail lights are on any time the battery is hooked up and yes the switch is off


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (I...)*

30 to 30a jump possible.


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

gonna have to check this out soon


----------



## g6raddo (Sep 16, 2004)

any results to this thread have a injector pulsing problem as well!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

Are you fuel lines connected properly on the fuel rail?


----------

